# Canada Immigration



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

I am from India and I am planning to apply for Canada FSW visa program under the category 2174. I have done evaluation in two different consultants and one consultant says i am not eligible as my skills are not in demand and other consultant says a positive result and to go ahead and apply for VISA program.

To say about my background, i am a senior software programmer having 4 years of experience and when checked in the NOC list of 2174 , i can confirm that i am currently performing the mentioned role in that list. And i scored 6.5 in each section of IELTS. Can i apply for the FSW visa ? am i eligible for applying it ? Do i need to hire a consultant to apply for my visa ? and is it late applying it now ? 

Sorry for asking many question  just need your valuable suggestions..


----------



## bradhudson (Jun 19, 2013)

it is best if you hire a consultant because there some formalities which if left unfulfilled can cause problems later...so you would be safe with a consultant


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Dear sir 

I am also interested in applying under this program as I'm also a software engineer with for years of experience. do you know if this program is only in Quebec state or I can apply for British Columbia aswell?

I also appreciate if you can provide me with some links providing more information about this program for this year


----------



## WalterWhite (Jun 20, 2013)

I would not recommend this since only 500 applications are accepted from each category and surely 90% of Indians from all over would have had already applied to the 2174 category given how popular it is, the 500 applications would have been reached within hours of opening registration which was in May 2013.

And don't trust the consultants as they just want to make a quick buck. Your application WILL be rejected if you apply now to the 2174 or even the 2147 category as they are both very popular amongst Indians and also Indian expatriates across the globe so just do the math.

If I were you, I'd wait until next year.


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks bradhudson i too think its best to go for the consultant and seek their assistance for filing the application. ( But i heard some say that Consultants makes mistake too  )

Thanks WalterWhite for your suggestion, I too thought the CAP would be filled by now, but today i came across the link in CIC official website 
in this they have mentioned number of application reached the CAP, i guess till now only 26 and for 2174 only 7 :O i doubt that. Moreover In the bottom they have mentioned "as on May 4th". But I don't think the application would have reached them at the same day they have opened the CAP ( and that too May 4th is Saturday ).


----------



## drsuhas_rs (Jun 20, 2013)

hi there 
some times clients are no exactly having same title job as mentioned in NOC codes on cic web site but there duties are similar to on or two of the NOC codes , in such type of a case it is better to hire a immigration consultant who is a member of ICCRC , canada otherwise some times the file is refused for a minor mistake.

good luck and welcome in Advance


----------



## WalterWhite (Jun 20, 2013)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Thanks bradhudson i too think its best to go for the consultant and seek their assistance for filing the application. ( But i heard some say that Consultants makes mistake too  )
> 
> Thanks WalterWhite for your suggestion, I too thought the CAP would be filled by now, but today i came across the link in CIC official website
> in this they have mentioned number of application reached the CAP, i guess till now only 26 and for 2174 only 7 :O i doubt that. Moreover In the bottom they have mentioned "as on May 4th". But I don't think the application would have reached them at the same day they have opened the CAP ( and that too May 4th is Saturday ).


The CIC are known for not updating their website for months as was the case last year due to the application load.

Also, if you look on the bottom right corner of the official CIC link, it's clearly mentioned: *Date Modified:2013-05-03* though that date is a day before the opening date.

300 is a very low number for a sub-CAP and can be easily met within hours given how popular the Canadian Immigration program is world wide.

I work in this profession (Software development) in Toronto and I've seen the number of Indians coming in from the US (as they couldn't get a green card or renewed H1B visa) seeking permanent residence through the FSW program in this category and by just looking at resumes being submitted online, they are well over a thousand.

I am sure that they must easily be 300 qualified expatriates living IN Canada itself (on a work permit / student visa) that would have probably applied under the 2174 category.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> The CIC are known for not updating their website for months as was the case last year due to the application load.
> 
> Also, if you look on the bottom right corner of the official CIC link, it's clearly mentioned: *Date Modified:2013-05-03* though that date is a day before the opening date.
> 
> ...


I agree with WalterWhite.. 300 is too small a number for a country like Canada, which is amongst the most popular immigration destinations across the world


----------



## johnchacks (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Walter and friends,

Iam a telecom Professional.. Iam planning to apply in engineering manager Category(0211). anybody has any idea whats the CAP on this category , is it in demand and how many application already got received.

your advice and suggestions welcome

regards,
john


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

* "has any idea whats the CAP on this category" -> the same as for all the others, unless you have arranged employment.
See Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers 


> Between May 4, 2013, and April 30, 2014, we will consider no more than 5,000 complete FSW applications for processing. Within the 5,000 cap, we will consider no more than 300 applications per eligible occupation for processing within this same time frame.


* "is it in demand" -> this country is 3 times the size of yours. There are lots of differences between what is and what is not in demand, depending on where you go. If you would make a good chance, will depend on your language skills, your ability to adapt, your past experience, the network you can build here and how you sell yourself.
Have a look at job websites, that might give you an idea. Or look at the website of the companies you want to work for.
* "how many application already got received." -> Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

how can I confirm about number of applications left for certain cap.. my job is NOC 2281 and 2282


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

sorry it is 2281 . computer network technicians


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

raman15091987 said:


> sorry it is 2281 . computer network technicians


All I can say is that apply as early as possible and surely you'll be within cap of 1000 for this year, which is a big number. No one can predict exact number of slots left. You can check the link below for the number of apps received with positive eligibility in the 1st week of May. CIC is known to not update this data for months at a stretch so this is past data.
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

thanx sssagi for reply.. I want to know one thing more... I want to show experience from January 2012 to February 2013.. but my company has now merged with some other company and after merging they have also changed their location and even contact numbers and name as well. but owner of company is same. I have my appointment letter , increment letter. and relieving letter but with older name.. is it possible to apply with that experience..my past owner said that he is ready to help in any way ..


----------

